# Draw my OC? ^^



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi Hi! So I finally got my self an OC thanks to a good friend, anyways I would love to get some amazing art for her. I am willing to pay In TBT bells or in Animal Crossing Bells. I require examples before starting the art, please don't be offended if I decline, not everyone's style will be in my vision so yeah don't take it too heart.

Anyways my OC's name is Evelyn and her species type is a Vampire. 

I will include her gallery below for extra interpretations and inspirations while drawing her!!

Evelyn's Gallery[x] <-----

Took a while but here is a proper ref sheet of Evelyn!! ^^





Give me a price and we'll go from their. Freebies are kindly accepted. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 22, 2014)

Night Bump.


----------



## Astro0 (Jul 22, 2014)

Ill give it a go! Super cute! My deviantart is astro0lauren, but I would do it in a less sketchy style


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 22, 2014)

Great I can't wait to see what you come up with. If you'll be doing it for TBT bells I'll need a specific reference to the style you'll be doing. If a freebie theirs no need for an example. Anyways I can't wait to see what you come up with. ^^


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 22, 2014)

I could draw her, here are my examples *http://colorslive.com/author?id=133097*


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 22, 2014)

Aww your art is adorable, not sure if it'll fit her persona but if you wanna give it a try I won't stop you. ^^


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 22, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Aww your art is adorable, not sure if it'll fit her persona but if you wanna give it a try I won't stop you. ^^


 Ok, I think I will let you find better suited artists. If thats ok?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 22, 2014)

Aww ok, well thanks for the offer, you have very cute art. ^^

Morning Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 22, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 22, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 22, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 23, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## Mango (Jul 23, 2014)

shes so cute! once im done with my current art trade, I will draw her!
https://colorslive.com/author?id=165932


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 23, 2014)

Wee thanks so much, can't wait to see what you come up with. ^_^

Morning Bump~


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 23, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 24, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## Astro0 (Jul 24, 2014)

woop i've finished! if you don't like it you don't have to pay, it was just fun to draw  http://imgur.com/kXpF8zx
its a little different to the chibi sorta styles of the other two refs, but i hope its okay!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 24, 2014)

Weee it's very cute!! I'll send you a TBT tip. ^^

Thanks so much. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 24, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 24, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 24, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 24, 2014)

May I draw her? (sorry if my art is bad o3o)


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 24, 2014)

sure you may give it go if you'd like. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 25, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 25, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 25, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 25, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 25, 2014)

Bump.^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 26, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 26, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

DA Commission of Evelyn!!!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 26, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 26, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 26, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 27, 2014)

Night Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 27, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 27, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 28, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 28, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 28, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 28, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 28, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 28, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 29, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 29, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 29, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 30, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## Mango (Jul 30, 2014)

WAAAAAAAAAAAA YES THIS OC AGAIN
I LOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVEEEE HEEEEEERRRRRRRRRR
ONCE MY IPAD WORKS ILL DRAW HER FORFREE I LOVE HER LOOK ITS SO CUTE YES


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 30, 2014)

Aww thanks so much, gahh I'm glad you like her, can't wait to see it. ^^


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow, this OC is really just amazing! I would love to draw Evelyn!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 30, 2014)

Gahhh thanks so so much, glad to see others like her as much as I do!! 

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 30, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 30, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 31, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 31, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 1, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 1, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 1, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

Here's just a quick uncolored sketch. Bye.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks!! 

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 2, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 3, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 3, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 3, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 3, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 3, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 4, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 4, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 4, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 4, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 5, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 5, 2014)

Can't sleep. Extra bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 5, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 5, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 5, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 6, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 6, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 6, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 6, 2014)

Bump!! 

Yay more art of Evelyn!! Thanks Meira. ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 6, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 7, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 7, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 7, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 7, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 7, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 8, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 8, 2014)

Another fantastic DA Commission of Evelyn! ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 8, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 8, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 8, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 8, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 9, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bump. ^^

Merge....

Another DA Commission of Evelyn!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bump. ^^

Evelyn by Feavre.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 10, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 10, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 10, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 10, 2014)

Bump. 

Yet another gorgeous commission of Evelyn. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 11, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 11, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^

Final piece of my DA Commission batch for the time being. ^_^
Evelyn by CMorilla.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 11, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 11, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 11, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 11, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 12, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 12, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 12, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 12, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 13, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## Allycat (Aug 13, 2014)

Your vampire is stunning, and I did a little something.



Spoiler: wings







& because I'm not very good at drawing wings ~~ :3


Spoiler: no wings


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 13, 2014)

Gahhh thanks so Much, your too kind. ^^
Sending you a lil TBT tip cause it's adorable. ^_^

Morning Bump~


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 14, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 14, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 14, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 14, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 15, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 15, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 15, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 15, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 15, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## Allycat (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh, I just remembered I never said thank you for your tip!

SO thank you! ~~


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you dear!! And your so very welcome, you deserved it. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 16, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 17, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 17, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 17, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 17, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 18, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 18, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 19, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 19, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 19, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 19, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 19, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 19, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 20, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 20, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## lillibo (Aug 20, 2014)

I have a request for someone, but after that, I'd like to try your OC in a new style I'm experimenting with later. Might be awhile, but I think your OC will be a challenge (with wings) that I'd like to do!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 20, 2014)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!! GAHHH I'M SO EXCITED NOW!! Your art is wonderful and I can't wait to see what beauty you create for me. And glad that your going out of your comfort zone to try my OC, I'm flattered. Anyways thanks so much. Something awesome to look forward too. ^^


----------



## lillibo (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you dear! If you wanna check out my thread to see the new style, please do so! Let me know which style you prefer. I just really wanna draw wings. LOL.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ahhhh so even though I love your previous style, I do have to be honest I think your new style would fit my OC Evelyn better, though you can draw her in whichever style you prefer. Just please make sure to get her clothing correct, like in the original example on the OP. Anyways I'll be sure to tip since I'd feel bad taking it for free of charge. XD

And ahhh yea her wings are kinda detailed and tricky but go for it. I have a goood feeling about this piece.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 21, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 21, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 21, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 21, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 21, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 21, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 22, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 22, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 22, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 22, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 22, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 23, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 23, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 23, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 23, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 23, 2014)

Bump. ^^

DA Commission of Evelyn! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 23, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 24, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 24, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 24, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 24, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 24, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 24, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 24, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 25, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 25, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 25, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 25, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 25, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 25, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 25, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 26, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 26, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 26, 2014)

bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 26, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 27, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 28, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 28, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 28, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 29, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 29, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 29, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## lillibo (Aug 30, 2014)

I had some free time between classes.


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 30, 2014)

lillibo said:


> I had some free time between classes.



OMG OMG LUCKY!!!


----------



## lillibo (Aug 30, 2014)

Whoops I forgot to post these two. Without a background (transparent) , with a background. Feel free to use these anywhere as long as you credit me on either TBT, deviantart, or tumblr.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 30, 2014)

lillibo said:


> Whoops I forgot to post these two. Without a background (transparent) , with a background. Feel free to use these anywhere as long as you credit me on either TBT, deviantart, or tumblr.




OMFG she's so shiny and perfect!!! I love the eyes, they make her stand out and her wings are sexy!!! Wahhh I'm so lucky, thanks for drawing her!!! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 30, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## lillibo (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm glad you like it! It was fun to draw!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 30, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 30, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 31, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 31, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 31, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 31, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 1, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 1, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 2, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 2, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 2, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 2, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 2, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 3, 2014)

Extra Bump for tonight. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 3, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bump. ^^

Evelyn by Raymundlee on DA! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 4, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 4, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 4, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 5, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 5, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 5, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 6, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 6, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 6, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 6, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 7, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 7, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 7, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 8, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 8, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 8, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 9, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 9, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 9, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 9, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 10, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 10, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 10, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 10, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 11, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 11, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 11, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 11, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 11, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 12, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 12, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 12, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 12, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 13, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 13, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 13, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 13, 2014)

Bump! ^^

Evelyn by ShyBlu on DA!!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 14, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 14, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 14, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 14, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 14, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## kookey (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi Drew! I decided to draw your OC for fun. Here's a quick freebie. :3






I didn't draw it for money, just thought your OC was cool looking. :> Tips are appreciated, if you'd like to give them, but I don't need it!


----------



## mob (Sep 14, 2014)

nice job kookey!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 14, 2014)

kookey said:


> Hi Drew! I decided to draw your OC for fun. Here's a quick freebie. :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahhh thanks a bunch!! It's so adorable!! What a suprise. Nice to get cute art on this thread occasionally so thanks a bunch! ^^
Sending a tip!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 15, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 15, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 15, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## nard (Sep 15, 2014)

Bump. Good luck getting someone to draw your OC. I may try, but not sure.


Out of context, I love your character. I'd love to make one, but I'm not very creative with this stuff.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 15, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Bump. Good luck getting someone to draw your OC. I may try, but not sure.
> 
> 
> Out of context, I love your character. I'd love to make one, but I'm not very creative with this stuff.




Aww thanks very much!! Just come up with a base idea of what you'd like and eventually you'll create an amazing OC! Best of luck on your endeavours! ^^

And sure feel free to draw her! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 15, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 16, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 16, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 16, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 16, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 16, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 17, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 17, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 17, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 18, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 18, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 18, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 18, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 19, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 19, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 19, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 19, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 20, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 20, 2014)

Morning Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 20, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 20, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 20, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 21, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## Hermione Granger (Sep 21, 2014)

Hope you enjoy this (chalky) traditional freebie. ^^ It was fun drawing her! o v o /


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 21, 2014)

Wahhh thanks so much!! Thanks so fantastic! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 21, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 21, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 22, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 22, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 22, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 22, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 22, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 22, 2014)

Bump. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 23, 2014)

Night Bump. ^^


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

wasn't sure what you were about to say, but here you go 8)


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 23, 2014)

Haha yea it's ok. I was gonna say you could post the finished piece in your shop. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 23, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 23, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 23, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 24, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 24, 2014)

Extra night Bump!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 24, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 24, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 24, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 25, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 25, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 25, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 25, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 25, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 26, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 26, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 26, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 26, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 26, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 27, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 27, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 27, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 27, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 28, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 28, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 28, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 28, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 29, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 29, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 29, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 29, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 30, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 30, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 30, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 30, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 30, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 1, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 1, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 1, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 2, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 2, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 2, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 3, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 3, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 3, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 4, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 4, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 4, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 4, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 5, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 5, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 5, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## fruitegg (Oct 6, 2014)

ok whats up i hear you're looking for somebody to draw your characters well... let me tell you
if you're interested i could draw one of your human characters for the Incredible price of $$$$$$$$$50
now i understand at first sight $50 seems like a large hole to be burning into your wallet but believe me you will be rewarded with basically the sickest pic you could imagine
and better yet $50 would normally only get you a TORSO
but not today my friend, today a payment of $50 will see you and a full body coloured pic of one of your characters, animal crossing or otherwise, prancing happily into the sunset
for reference, here's one i prepared earlier





<br>
still not convinced? check out me blog
send me a private message if you're interested! :^)


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 6, 2014)

fruitegg said:


> ok whats up i hear you're looking for somebody to draw your characters well... let me tell you
> if you're interested i could draw one of your human characters for the Incredible price of $$$$$$$$$50
> now i understand at first sight $50 seems like a large hole to be burning into your wallet but believe me you will be rewarded with basically the sickest pic you could imagine
> and better yet $50 would normally only get you a TORSO
> ...



I'll have to pass. I don't like spending irl money for my mayors. However maybe in the future I'll commission you to draw my vampire character! ^^


----------



## Farosoul (Oct 6, 2014)

Still looking for someone to draw your character? I'll do it for free.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 6, 2014)

Farosoul said:


> Still looking for someone to draw your character? I'll do it for free.



Sure I'd love that! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 6, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## Farosoul (Oct 7, 2014)

Here's just a really fast light outline do. If you don't like where it's headed, it's totally no problem, I'll just finish it for myself in my free time for the sake of practice. ^^ Oh and for the finished product, it would be digitized. I'd put it in my laptop, edit the outlines to be pitch black and then color it in with minimal shading, sort of like how Ken Sugimori does his work (the dude who does the official artwork for Pokemon).
EDIT: I'd also change the eyebrows to be more angled to give her a more devious smile.
EDIT AGAIN: I'd also make the outlines look similar to this (it's how I do all my outlines):
(edit one more time: lemme know if you want me to finish it and give it to you)


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 7, 2014)

Sure it's looking really good so far! Id love to see it finished! ^^


----------



## Farosoul (Oct 7, 2014)

Finished! Well in MY opinion it's finished, haha. I don't usually color these kinds of things but if you like it and wanna see it colored, I can try. Here it is! It has a transparent background.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 7, 2014)

Farosoul said:


> Finished! Well in MY opinion it's finished, haha. I don't usually color these kinds of things but if you like it and wanna see it colored, I can try. Here it is! It has a transparent background.
> View attachment 70584



Wow it's really good! Thanks a bunch I appreciate it! If you'd like to color it than sure I'd love to see it colored.


----------



## Farosoul (Oct 7, 2014)

Well you said if I'D like to color it so I'm gonna just not color it but I'm glad you like it


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 7, 2014)

Kk that's fine! ^^

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 8, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 8, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 8, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 9, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 9, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 9, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## Wilock (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi again! Im fine drawing Evelyn  ( I already did a sketch)

About terms of payment, I am fine AC bells or perhaps Julian ( if you have him )


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 9, 2014)

Bump! ^^

Edit:

Oh ok! Awesome! As for payment I'm not rich in AC bells but I can pay a few million! ^^
Julian is a permanent member in my residence. 

Also I'm gonna send you a detailed description of my character via p.m. ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 10, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 10, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 10, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 11, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 11, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 11, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 12, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 12, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 12, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 13, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 13, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 14, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 14, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 14, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 15, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 15, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 15, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 16, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 16, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 17, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 17, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 17, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 18, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 18, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 18, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 19, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 19, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 20, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 20, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 20, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 21, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 21, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 21, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 22, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 22, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 22, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 22, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 22, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## azukitan (Oct 23, 2014)

Here's a freebie ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 23, 2014)

Wahhh that's really reallt good!! Your super talented! Thanks so Much!! Would you like something In return?


----------



## azukitan (Oct 23, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Wahhh that's really reallt good!! Your super talented! Thanks so Much!! Would you like something In return?



I'm glad you like it! And no, that's alright. I just felt like doodling something xD


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 23, 2014)

Well thanks for the freebie friend! I appreciate it!! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 23, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 24, 2014)

Morning Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 24, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 24, 2014)

Night Bump! ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 25, 2014)

Morning Bump!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 25, 2014)

Bump! ^^


----------

